# Clinton River south of 59?



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone fishes the Clinton south of 59 for Steelies. I am not a big steelhead guy but i have a friend who lives on the river around dodge park, does this section of the river ever hold fish. I know yates is popular but i would like to avoid the crouds. any trout in this area as well. 
PMs welcome.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

All the steelhead at Yates had to come in from south of 59. Loads of public access from 59 to the mouth. Don't let certain misguided Sterling Heights officials tell you you can't fish the Clinton in their city, they have no say so, it's the States water, Sterling has no jurisdiction.


----------



## arcticcatet71 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hum, wonder how they feel about bowfishing, wait already found out about that lol...

i know the fish have to move past this area but i was just wondering if it holds any fish, anything worth spending the day on or would i be better off just battling it out at yates and up?


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

there should be fish in all stretches of the clinton, but you will have to do more work to find them below 59


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Like the other guys have mentioned, steelhead have through this part of the river to get to Yates. I have had good success in the winter throughout this part of the river. There is alot of deep water which is perfect for winter hold over fish. The problem is the lack of spawning gravel south of 59. For the most part spring by mid March most of the steelhead breeze up to at least Riverbends park. The crowds are just a part of steelhead fishing on the Clinton in the spring now that everyone knows how good the run is getting.


----------



## psycodad (Jul 17, 2004)

The problem is this, planted fish tend to run up to where they are planted unless there is something to stop them (dam/waterfall/long rapids/etc) or good habitat (gravel). There is some gravel down low but the best gravel starts below Ryan and goes past Yates. This is where the bulk of the fish are during the spring run.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

The spillway area is good right now for the next month or so.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

slammer said:


> The spillway area is good right now for the next month or so.




Not sure how true it is but a buddie of mine told me people are catching steelies and walleye at spill dam right now??? never fished it there due to where I live.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ESOX said:


> All the steelhead at Yates had to come in from south of 59. Loads of public access from 59 to the mouth. Don't let certain misguided Sterling Heights officials tell you you can't fish the Clinton in their city, they have no say so, it's the States water, Sterling has no jurisdiction.


Yep...



> (A) With the exception of the Clinton River, no person shall engage in sport fishing by any means in recreational waters, except in waters designated by the City Manager for sport fishing and under such regulations as may be promulgated by the City Manager.


http://www.amlegal.com/nxt/gateway.dll/Michigan/sterlinghts/chapter43recreationalwaters?f=templates$fn=document-frameset.htm$q=fishing%20$x=server$3.0#LPHit1


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

Chrome steel said:


> Not sure how true it is but a buddie of mine told me people are catching steelies and walleye at spill dam right now??? never fished it there due to where I live.


as of a few days ago there was still a good bunch of ice there, unless they lowered it and let it flow...


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

It still has ice as of this morning


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Fish stories go figure


----------

